# SD BBQ Championships  Huron, SD  5-31 & 6-1



## wirenut (Apr 3, 2013)

The 7th annual SD BBQ Championships in Huron, SD
Held May 31st& June 1st at the SD State Fairgrounds

-*$12,000* in prize money paying 10 deep in the 4 catefories and top 4 overall with #5 recieving a free entry next year

-State Championship with ticket to the Royal and a bung for the Jack

-Spacious level grass sites ranging from 20'x50' to 20'x65' each with 20A & 30A power supply

-Indoor bathrooms with hot showers

-Close water and RV cleanout

-Early bird discount of $25 for entries recieved on or before April 15th

-Backyard BBQ event with people's choice and blind judging (meat is provided at no cost)

-Chili challenge on Friday evening

-Beanbag tourney on Friday night

This event grows annually and is getting better every year. It shares the fairgrounds each year with Wheeljam which is a huge car/truck/semi/motorcyce show with live bands, beer garden, & stock car racing. Come check it out!!!


SD BBQ Championships - KCBS Sanctioned

SD BBQ Championships - Huron, SD - Local Business | Facebook


----------



## wirenut (Apr 9, 2013)

Just a reminder if anyone's thinking about competing that the earlybird deadline ends this Friday April 15th.  Save a few bucks and get that entry in early!


----------



## wirenut (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry, Monday April 15th.  Tax Day!  I'm lucky if I know what day of the week it is!


----------

